# Little Girl Mourner Animatronic



## Death Master

This is my little girl mourner animatronic I have had her for a year now, She is just off of the sidewalk in my yard wearing a princess costume crying with her back to the TOTs and head down as they walk up on her they should see her pumpkin candy bucket is laying on the ground spilled, when they hit the IR sensor she angrily screams tilts her head back way beyond what should be possible spins around to face the TOTs and reaches out for them. I’m thinking about adding a rail for her to run out about 2 to 3 feet from her starting point to the TOTs and putting her next to a real steel coffin I just got from a warehouse fire for this year. Maybe. I used a 1/2x4" air cylinder for the arms a 1/4x3 for the jaw and a rotary actuator for spinning her around.


----------



## silentskream

The scenario you describes is absolutely terrifying.
I love it.

can you get video of the functionality?


----------



## Hairazor

Wicked cool!


----------



## killer20

WOW that is so cool that would make me run


----------



## spookymulder76

That's pretty sweet, and terrifying. If only I was technically savvy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's gruesome - really well done corpsing on her face.


----------



## studiokraft

Mega-scary! I second the request for a video of it working!


----------



## tortured_serenity

OMG you're going to scare the living hell out of those poor kids...LMAO!!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

That...is straight up creepy. Awesome job. But creepy.


----------



## Anda

AWESOME!!! I'd love to see a video also! :winkin:


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Way cool!!!
I would love to a video of this in action...


----------



## scarrycher

great job!! you should save money on candy, no kid under 10 will keep going to your door to get a treat!


----------



## Death Master

Thanks guys. I have to pull her out and do a PM before Halloween anyways when I do Ill grab a video and post it.


----------



## Ramonadona

scarrycher said:


> great job!! you should save money on candy, no kid under 10 will keep going to your door to get a treat!


Gotta agree with that statement...I wouldn't want to get any where near that kid! lol


----------



## Lunatic

Wicked freaky man! I love it!


----------



## tstraub

Death Master said:


> Thanks guys. I have to pull her out and do a PM before Halloween anyways when I do Ill grab a video and post it.


Woody have you had a chance to shoot a video of her yet? The pictures look great I'm very interested in watching the video.

Tyler


----------



## Death Master

tstraub said:


> Woody have you had a chance to shoot a video of her yet? The pictures look great I'm very interested in watching the video.
> 
> Tyler


Not yet buddy but will do it on my next day off.


----------



## tstraub

Death Master said:


> Not yet buddy but will do it on my next day off.


Thanks, no need to rush I know how real life can be. BTW I did your and subscribe to your You Tube channel. I am very impressed with your props.

Tyler


----------



## GhoulishCop

Death Master,

I'm not so easy going as tstraub. I need to see a video of this awesome prop and I need to see it now! 

I imagine the prop was a big hit on Halloween with tons of squeals of terror and delight. Looking forward to the video too!

Rich


----------



## kprimm

Would like to see a vid and a how to. I need to learn about the actuator.


----------



## heresjohnny

V please


----------



## Jack Mac

Fantastic concept! Can't wait to see the video of it in action.


----------



## EvilEye

Like everyone else, would love to see a video of this. I have an audio clip of a child's voice calling for his mommy that I've been wanting to somehow use/incorporate, and it would be awesome for something like this. I'm thinking it would be neat if the prop extended up 2-3 feet after rotation.


----------



## niblique71

Video...Or ghoulishcop will give you a ticket for insubordination, LOL
Yep We;re all dying here to see this thing in action.


----------



## Death Master

Ok sorry to keep you waiting on the Video but I just built 2 of Tyler’s (tstraub) control boards and wanted to test them on a working armature and of course the Little girl prop was on my work bench so I snatched out the pico, and modded MP3 player so as soon as I’m done playing with it I will post VID!!! Please stand by!


----------



## Otaku

Drooling...


----------



## creeperguardian

Wow thats freaky sweet


----------



## GhoulishCop

Does anyone else get the sense Death Master is relishing the torture he's inflicting on us by not posting a video?


----------



## Spooky1

Your mourner looks great. I too would love to see a video.


----------



## Jack Mac

Ahhh man! I thought that the video was up . Guess I'll keep checking back.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Death Master said:


> Ok sorry to keep you waiting on the Video but I just built 2 of Tyler's (tstraub) control boards and wanted to test them on a working armature and of course the Little girl prop was on my work bench so I snatched out the pico, and modded MP3 player so as soon as I'm done playing with it I will post VID!!! Please stand by!


:jolon't you just feel like a Rockstar with all these fans.....just begging you??? I will join right in...please, please, pleaseeeeeee.....


----------



## Lunatic

My new years resolution is to watch this anticipated video.
It's like being on a long car ride waiting to take a ****! I can't take it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> My new years resolution is to watch this anticipated video.
> It's like being on a long car ride waiting to take a ****! I can't take it!


:jol:Can I be included??? No matter.....the prop is exceptional!!!


----------



## Death Master

OK this is just test video I was just going to change the controller and ended up doing a bunch of changes to it and Im not done yet! Sooo heres a teaser. You might have to turn up the vol. to hear the audio.






MORE TO COME!!!


----------



## tstraub

Very cool prop I bet she gets a lot of scares. The crying soundtrack is great that should really add to the scare. People will feel concerned for this poor little girl then terror as she spins around and reaches out with her head tilted way back. Great Job 

Tyler


----------



## Jack Mac

LOL!  That is _*soooo *cool!_ Well worth the wait on the video, can't stop watching it. I can't imagine what you could do to improve on it because to me it's perfect as is. Any chance you might be able to make a how-to video? Hats off to an _*awesome*_ prop!


----------



## Lunatic

Thanks DM! 
That is awesome! Surely that is a winner of a prop. That will definitely wet a few diapers. Really nice!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Death Master

It was a hit last year but I saw engineering and cosmetic issues I wanted to change. I changed the connecting rod that turns the girl, I laid the control box flat on the ground, it use to be about a foot and a half off the ground, worked on the outfit so it fit the armature better, adjusted hoses and cables, added Tyler’s (tstraub) control board. Re-mastered the sound and I’m working on new hands at this moment...... Now I think I’m going to make her run out about 2-3 feet at the TOTs?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:She scared me just watching the video...I can't imagine the nightmares you are giving the TOT's in your area!:devil: Nice work Death Master!


----------



## EvilEye

LOL, that's fricken awesome. The rapid spin and head movement is perfect. I agree though that having it also move towards the TOTs would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Hippofeet

I love the sound...WAAA....RAAAA!! Lol


----------



## Death Master

Thank you for the comments it's nice to be praised by such good prop builders.
Here is a couple of pics with identifying text for parts.


----------



## Death Master

And the Skull!


----------



## Dead Things

Absolutely outstanding, I love that quick turn movement. i've been a fan of your work since the Pumpkin Creep. Bravo!


----------



## Death Master

Thanks Pat!


----------



## EricTheMannn

Open up a store your stuff will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## turtle2778

LOVE the rapid spin movement. How did you do it??


----------



## davensj

*Cool!*

Very nice!! I'm considering making something similar. I hope I can do as good a job as you.


----------

